# Looking at taking a couple years out living in Malaga



## AndyHulme (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys!

Forgive my ignorance, After much browsing I have come across your community and was wondering if you lovely people could help me out a little.

A bit about me - I'm 27, work as a graphic designer/online marketer, currently living with my partner and our 13 month year old son, with our 2nd due in about 8 months

I have been given an opportunity too good to overlook, however I know it will not be the easiest to follow through.

I have been offered a property in Malaga, to live in, rent free for 2-3 years. (An In-Laws property), as far as they put it, all I would need to do is learn to drive (easy enough on this side) and get a job.

At first I was elated, I saw this as an opportunity to move the family over, get a job, and save some pennies, clear some debts, and enjoy another culture for a while

However, after browsing a few jobs boards (we don't plan on moving over for another 9-10 months-ish) and a few expat forums, I am now full of dread at the prospect of finding work and have little knowledge on where to start the whole process

I have a basic understanding of the Spanish language and with some classes will no doubt be at a level I can survive in Spain.

You probably get posts like this all the time, so apologies if I am another one of 'those' members, however I am hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.

What are the basics required to move over? What stumbling blocks can I expect? Where are the good places to look for work? Any help links etc are very much appreciated.

I hope to use/collate my findings during the whole process with the community (and also my blog/portfolio which will be up and running in good time), so this isn't just a one post wonder, I can assure you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AndyHulme said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, After much browsing I have come across your community and was wondering if you lovely people could help me out a little.
> 
> ...



if you can live rent-free then you have a HUGE advantage over anyone else wanting to the same thing - obviously rent is the biggest outgoing anyone would have - so you are +/- 1000€ a month in credit already!!

as you say - work will be the biggest & perhaps only stumbling block

are you able to work online - maybe build up a client base before you move & keep working for them from here?
Hi & welcome


----------



## AndyHulme (Apr 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> if you can live rent-free then you have a HUGE advantage over anyone else wanting to the same thing - obviously rent is the biggest outgoing anyone would have - so you are +/- 1000€ a month in credit already!!
> 
> as you say - work will be the biggest & perhaps only stumbling block
> 
> ...


Hi, Cheers for the response 

At the moment, I am not set up freelance, I work for an ecommerce company here in the UK, but it is my goal this year to be fully established.

I was hoping to chip away at this while working a job in Spain, I am working on it at the moment and will carry on doing so, But I can't guarantee I will have enough income from it early on in 'the move' you see.

Is there any specific sites that are good and/or can be recommended for job hunting in Spain? or is the situation -that- dire at the moment?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AndyHulme said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, After much browsing I have come across your community and was wondering if you lovely people could help me out a little.
> 
> ...


Here are a few random links to stuff about Malaga and Spain, prices in Spain and being self employed if that's an option you're thinking of. Work may be difficult to find - you should read the sticky at the top of the Spain page and your Spanish will most likely not be up to "working in Spanish level" for a year or more depending on what kind of a learner you are and what contact you ahve with the language.

Get a cup of tea, sit down and have a read

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...70967-new-business-spain-malaga-any-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/60542-looking-work-around-malaga.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/70921-wanting-move-almeria-malaga.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/59838-cost-things-spain-scary.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/70898-autonomo-contracted.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AndyHulme said:


> Hi, Cheers for the response
> 
> At the moment, I am not set up freelance, I work for an ecommerce company here in the UK, but it is my goal this year to be fully established.
> 
> ...


I honestly can't think of any - & yes things really are that dire - over 20% unemployed as I'm sure you already know - even higher I believe in Andalucía - +/-30%?

a lot live down that way & work on Gib in IT or online gaming - don't know if that would be any good to you?

look at this Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

it's the recruitment pages of the local English language paper SurInEnglish


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Where in Malaga?

Graphic designers and SEO/SMO people are two a penny down here but if you are actually any good then you will definitely find some work but generally only if you went freelance which is another can of worms


----------



## AndyHulme (Apr 27, 2011)

@Pesky Wesky

Many thanks for the link, much appreciated - Thats my evenings readings fixed 

@ShinyAndy

The house is in Coin (30 mins drive from Malaga apparently) I consider myself pretty good, but I've yet to meet a peer who doesn't think the same 

Freelance is where I want to be, whether here or Spain regardless, initially it was to supplement my day job, but the Spain event is looking to turn that into a full blown career choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Do some reading up on being autonomo in Spain first, it's not as simple (and considerably more expensive) as the UK so might sway your decision. 

Being up in Coin is going to limit your working potential locally, it's a 35-45 minute drive down to the coast where most of your work would come from. It would also mean you almost certainly would need two cars as the only way you get that kind of work here is by serious hardcore networking, good (read cheap) pricing and working above and beyond what you think you would need to do!

It generally takes 2 or 3 years to get a decent reputation and trusted in your business, people have been repeatedly burnt by wannabes so are naturally suspicious of anyone new. That said, if you can bring work over from the UK while building up some local clients then that would definitely be the way forward.


----------



## AndyHulme (Apr 27, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Do some reading up on being autonomo in Spain first, it's not as simple (and considerably more expensive) as the UK so might sway your decision.
> 
> Being up in Coin is going to limit your working potential locally, it's a 35-45 minute drive down to the coast where most of your work would come from. It would also mean you almost certainly would need two cars as the only way you get that kind of work here is by serious hardcore networking, good (read cheap) pricing and working above and beyond what you think you would need to do!
> 
> It generally takes 2 or 3 years to get a decent reputation and trusted in your business, people have been repeatedly burnt by wannabes so are naturally suspicious of anyone new. That said, if you can bring work over from the UK while building up some local clients then that would definitely be the way forward.


I'm under no disillusion how tough freelancing is, no matter where you live - I'ts just an semi-option at the mo 

Cheers for your comments so far, its good to hear from people who are there and know realistically what to expect etc. :tea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Do some reading up on being autonomo in Spain first, it's not as simple (and considerably more expensive) as the UK so might sway your decision.


Which is why I included the links about being freelance (autónomo)

I'm freelance and I pay 270€ a month, and you pay that whether you make money or not, fulltime and part time. On top of that I pay 15% tax (IRPF)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

It´s more than traditional tough though.. its expensive (check out the links posted)! You are looking at circa 90-100€ a month for an accountant and 270€ a month social security payments and that is whether you earn anything a month or not. It is easy to bleed money away in no time if you are working legally (hence why so many people work on the black). 

If you really are any good we might be able to pass some work your way too!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Any chance of keeping your existing job and working from a computer in Spain?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 30 years experience in IT, with last 10 being at CTO level in well known companies and even I´m struggling with getting work in Andalucia, Madrid or even Barcelona.

One of the problems, as noted by other posters, is that there are many peeps that rock up, run web design or graphic design services and suddenly find they are competing with literally thousands of competitors, many whom have the edge - language, longevity, connections etc.

I would be extremely careful about planning your move, especially with a nipper and other on the way. Life is quite tough here and unemployment is around 20%, nearer 45% for under 25´s and Spain is really struggling with the recession.

If all that sounds negative, then sorry, but it really is dog eat dog here at the mo and don´t want you to have a nightmare if you come out.

So, best of luck and let us know how you get on.

Hell, if one or two of my projects come up, I may even drop you a line.

Cheers

Yossa


----------



## AndyHulme (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

The more and more I look into it the more duanting the job worry is.

As far as I can see, my best option is to take on freelancing this side and take over my clients and operate from spain, however It's sorting all the legalities/formalities of that.

I have a close friend who works for an american company and works remotely, so he can technically work form anywhere, I may end up following suit and look for a similar work set-up - by the sounds of it, its my only hope 

My website/portfolio will be up very shortly, then its some hardcore networking/pitching/graft to try and get set-up properly.

That said, I refuse to give up on such an opportunity, and I'm sure the rest of the year will be dedicated to making it so, If we don't pull it off, at least it will put us in good stead to relocate regardless.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AndyHulme said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> The more and more I look into it the more duanting the job worry is.
> 
> ...


I think you're right not to give up on it, but you seriously need to be in possesion of the facts - and opinions - which is what this forum is about.

Hope you manage to get things sorted out. 

It would be great to know how you get on.


----------

